# fishing today. problem with ice



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ok today I went fishing on the v with steelinatrout we seen 2 guys that didn't catch a thing.. it was mighty cold I guess? I was warm as pie with my underarmour and neoprene waders . our only problem was we got this stanlys ice off stuff or crap and I should call it. didn't work even with the line treated the night before and then right before we started fishing. 3 casts and I had so much ice on my guides I couldn't reel in my line. how do you guys keep your lines from freezing like a popscicle? also I turned into a popscicle myself after wading into the water. couldn't even bend my knees or get my boots off hardly. lmao. funny thing is we were both so warm and it just kinda ruined our day only cause the ice on our fly lines and guides.
help me out if ya can.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

No simple solution but to bust off the ice so often!


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

As for ice on your guides, spray Pam on them. Works pretty well.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I have heard chapstick on the guides work well too.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for the help. I will have to try those out. someone else just suggested vaseline too. wonder what all these will do to a fly line? what the heck guess its bad line or no fishing lol I choose fishing! I will just buy more if it messes it up or clean it everytime i come back home.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Just thought of this but what about the window cleaning solvent that you put in cars that defrosts your windshield. Or lock de-icer? I'll give these a try next time out unless I read on the label that they contain something that would be harmful to the enviroment. Seems like a liquid salt would work also and might add flavor the fish would like??


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Another option...

This might sound really dumb but when conditions are real bad for icing up I take a shorter rod. I always have at least one rod set up for steelheading that is 5.5 to 6.5 ft in length. Serves two purposes... 1. Less length easier to reach the all the guides to crack the ice off of them 2. Less guides total than a longer pole. I know you lose casting distance, ability to set up better drifts, ability to play the fish as well etc etc... but on bad days I make the trade off and it generally more than makes up for itself with the additional time my offering is in the water.


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

Fish, As I remember it your a fly rod guy when I winter fish I keep the line out of the guides short and just use roll casts and a false cast to get the water of the line (not much need to strip line in if you are drifting with an indicator) I do use the ice off paste,gink, chap stick method and a lot is never enough. Also this would be a good time to use a premium line like a Sa mastery the coating seems to pick up less water. To paraphrase a good friend... that's steelheading, put up with it or stay home and tie flies....I'd rather fish clip


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ok just didn't know if there was ways to keep um cleaner. never seems like iced up guides in the pictures of the magazines. haha. this is my 1st year winter fishing. I do like to tie flies but I will tie um after I get back from fishing! lol


----------



## rip n lips (May 11, 2006)

did you put the ice off paste on your guides? or did you just apply to your line.

i have used ice off for 3 years and love it. what i do i warm my truck until i cant stand it. put the ice off paste over a vent until it becomes almost a liquid (basically melts). dip your finger in and smear all over your guides. i have found that it works the best that way. then when i'm out fishing i always keep it with me. when your guides eventually freeze up, they always will in 20 degree weather, then put more on. 

i have gotten a good hour - two hours of fishing before clearing my guides in really cold weather using stanleys.

hope that helps!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I spin fish but I have used Rain-X on my guides and even on my spool doesn't seem to weeken the line or ruin anything I got this tip from a hardcore steelheader 5-7 years ago, they sell it in a spray bottle and I just spritz it on. seems to work pretty good and easy to apply.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

With the center pin and a 14' rod I only had to remove ice twice from the guides in 6 hours of fishing today. My line was only on the water by the float. I did have to pull ice off the line every 15 minute (about 2' of line by the float). I started fishing at 8:30 btw. 

Here is a nice colored up buck from today:


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Thats a real pretty fish mepps... nice


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Two days ago I tried the chapstick on my guides and line and that worked for maybe about the first half hour. Yesterday I tried vaseline and that worked much better on the guides, though I did still get some freeze up. The vaseline did nothing for my line though and I had to break ice off my line after every drift. I put both on the night before with both the rod and chapstick/vaseline being warm. In addition to all the methods already mentioned, I have heard that K-Y Jelly Lubricant also works, (I guess it's good for more than just one kind of rod ). What about fly line dressing to keep ice off your line, how does that work?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ok thanks guys. suppose to warm up a lil this week thank god.! mepps nice fish!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Just a word of caution on vaseline since it can ruin your fly line. I have seen a few incidence of coating coming off with it. The Ice off works good and there is nothing fool proof unless inside the house.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya i know how sunblock or insect repellant is bad. figured so was vaseline or anything.


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

Doesn't any of these things leave scents on your line? I have heard of all of them but always was weary since they could ruin your good smell


----------

